# How can I remove dried epoxy resin from hardwood flooring?



## Kay Manuel (Mar 15, 2010)

Can anyone help? I have accidentally spilled some epoxy resin on my hardwood floor and it has dried. Any ideas?


----------



## houseinthewoods (Jan 17, 2010)

I assume you're talking about two-part epoxy adhesive or resin. I have cured epoxy resin stuck to the concrete floor in my garage. I think it will outlast the concrete. 

Sorry, but I think you're out of luck. Even if you were willing to sand it off and refinish the floor, the wood around the edge of the epoxy will sand down long before the epoxy. You'll end up with an outline around the spot where the epoxy was. Perhaps a large drum floor sander would be able to smooth it off. 

If it's a high-visibility spot, I'd recommend consulting a floor finishing pro. They might have some tricks up their sleeve.


----------

